# Marketing Custom Individually Hand Painted T-Shirts



## 21st&Main (Apr 19, 2010)

This is my first thread on a forum ever and I hope I actually receive some responses. 

I am working with a friend of mine who is a very talented artist. He hand paints pop art and portraits of famous individuals on to the shirts and each one of his pieces is an original. No copying designs or portraits to other t-shirts each one he produces has actual paint from his hand on the t-shirt. He is a very talented artist and I am helping him get off the ground. 

My question for you, the world, is there anyone else out there doing this? Everything I can find searching through Bing seams that people are taking original designs and reproducing them through either silk screening or laser printing. 

I really look forward to what you have to say and being active in this forum where I'm sure to learn more about this industry. Thank you for your help.


----------



## jeffbacon (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm trying to do something similar. Since I want the images to be consistent, I'm screening the line art and hand-painting the color in acrylic. Each will be unique, but will have a level of consistency that will make them attractive to retailers - I hope!

Do you have any thoughts on pricing? Originals should have a premium price over mass produced items, but I'm not sure how much that would be.

I think it's a fantastic idea, by the way.


----------



## fourthrepublic (Jul 13, 2009)

It's all about positioning yourself, and finding the right niche. People aren't shy about paying $100+ for a t-shirt, even if it's still mass-produced and really nothing special. Your t-shirts are more than just a t-shirt, they are a work of art. Maybe try to capitalize on that and target the fine art market rather than the fashion market. I could imagine your friend's t-shirts hanging in gold frames in a gallery, or on someone's lounge room floor. It's a unique take on a canvas. Or an exhibition where there are models walking around with the t-shirts on rather than them hanging on the wall like paintings. Being a stand-out is about doing something different - you definitely have that - so just make it work for you.


----------



## jeffbacon (Apr 23, 2010)

Great suggestions! The t-shirt as fine art has a lot of appeal for me, something I can certainly do - now to find the right audience.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I saw some similar shirts at Barnes and Noble I think? They had t-shirts with Elvis on the first one. There were about ten plus t-shirts, but I didn't go check them out. Wasn't really interested. If you could find a Chain of Grocery Stores, you can sell them wholesale then they'll keep coming back for more. 

A few grocery stores in our neck of the woods sells local town t-shirts with simple designs. I usually see a hand full of t-shirts every other isle then a bunch in one section just for the t-shirts. They sell them for $10. They probably buy them for $5.


----------



## LTD Tee (May 20, 2010)

Miskeen, they've been around forever. Plus many knock off brands.


----------



## jeffbacon (Apr 23, 2010)

I've checked out Miskeen a little. The art's not really my style but they seem to be really good at it. I also love their approach - including the work of multiple artists. It's hard enough to make a living as an artist and it's a great way let talented people create and make a decent living as well.


----------



## LTD Tee (May 20, 2010)

Check out my friend Bobby Hill's stuff. He's from NY, used to do tees.

Bobby Hill, Mr. President, Barack Obama, Painting


----------



## labexpressions (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes, the artists in my company does hand painted shirts. It's a fun way to make money


----------



## labexpressions (Jul 24, 2010)

It's good to see so many people you have talent in shirt painting


----------



## thuskarin (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi! Does anyone know how these artists are dealing with copyright? 

Celebrities own their likenesses. Is everyone who's doing this using a license? Or are painted t-shirts just not a target that gets pursued for copyright infringement?

Thanks for any info!

karin


----------



## screenprinting (Sep 26, 2010)

I would definitely set the price point higher and accentuate that your t-shirts are one of a kind. In major city's you tend to find people that are individuals or want to be individuals that will gladly pay and trust your product more when price is higher knowing it is quality by look, touch and feel, completely original, and no two are alike in this case i'd start my price per shirt at $150-250 and with a great brand identity your basically running a tshirt gallery.


----------

